# Breastfeeding and travel sickness tablets



## Lara B (Jul 24, 2004)

Hi, we're travelling to Florida in March and I'm still breastfeeding, although most feeds are now bottle.  Are there any travel sickness tablets I can take?  I do use the bands, but sometimes on such a long flight, I need some extra help.

Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lara,

Congrats on your beautiful wee boy; he's adorable in your avatar pic  Very jealous of the trip to Florida 

The usual branded ones you can buy over the counter e.g. Kwells are not licensed for use in pregnancy and breastfeeding and all of them will recommend to check with GP or midwife before taking. Generally speaking though short courses of anti emetics are okay to take if breastfeeding (advise is to avoid high doses and prolonged courses). You should be fine if you're only using for the day of travel. Not sure what brand you usally take or what works for you but you can always discuss with the Pharmacist if you are going to buy them.

Have a great holiday 
Maz x


----------

